# winter wonderland!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok, it snowed today! the goats are unhappy though, they stood in the barn looking out all day, like the flakes are going to eat them or something.

3rd is the buck thor, wanting to get petted (ewww) lol

2nd is zephyr. giving us the evil eyes....

and first is goat head. being goaty.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Snow! I don't want to see Snow! blabbering hysterically . . . .noooooo . . . . :angry: 
by the way . . . cute goats.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks! no, arcticGoats probably has many inches of (the dreaded 's' word) because she's farther north. but yeah, it could have waited. lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

burrrrrrrrr..................cute goats pics......... love there face expressions , they do look depressed by the weather........

watch out ............your goats think they are going to melt.........mine do when...it rains,,,,,,..LOL

They are saying ...stop the snow.....mommy.........LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> They are saying ...stop the snow.....mommy.........LOL


totally true! i can hear them now, "im wet oh no! help mommy, im mel.....ting....blahh!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hey ma.....................help! ....... :help: ............my face is froze to the fence.......  :worried: 

your buck picture .....he looks good in that pic...............and that is what he is saying......LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, it does look like he is frozen to the fence!  

I had him get his tongue stuck on frozen water before. it was scary, but I poured warm water on his tongue, he ran off like i had stuck his tongue there. :angel2:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my ..............how long was he there? He will think twice before getting water?

Do you use anything to keep your water from freezing after that ?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

1/filled up water
2/ walked off to get hay for him
3/ give him hay
4/ noticed he isnt rushing for it
5/ panic
6/ spot thor with head in bucket
7/ wonder and realize
8/ warm water
9/ goat free and running away
10/ grabs water bucket heater. 

yes that pen i forgotten to stick a heater in a bucket. but he let me know it was too chilly.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow..........after was all said and done............I bet it was a little funny.........I could picture it in my head........and what he was thinking "Hey ma ..I think I need a little Help here... :help: ....So at least he wasn't in there very log ..that is good...........But can you imagine the frost bite if he was in there longer?..........

That was amazing he wasn't panicked.......wow


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i laugh at it now. but boy was i freaked out . whew. Ugg, his tongue would have been a mess, poor kid, he's such a cry baby, all of the does have these low bleats, very masculine- and THOR (powerful name huh?) waaa! waaaaa! little goatbaby, sounds like a kid. haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

how cute................. :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I am going to pretend that these were from last winter. . . no snow this winter yet. . 

CUTE!! I love Thor. . . what a handsome god of thunder!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I like thor's pic to...............


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks!  , hey toth , that doe in your avatar is nice!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Snow I can handle its the ice that I hate!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> thanks!  , hey toth , that doe in your avatar is nice!


Thanks Katrina........she is only 1 year 8 months old........


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ha dont make me jealous! lol. she looks great


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

SNOW..ewww! We just had our first frost and I'm far from ready for snow! Cute pics though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ha dont make me jealous! lol. she looks great


 thank you very much Katrina..........


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Goathead....I like that name....and he looks like a brute!! Your does definately have such expressionate faces...like o no what IS that stuff?!


----------

